
The 7 Differences Between Professionals and Amateurs - dewanemutunga
https://medium.com/the-mission/the-7-differences-between-professionals-and-amateurs-f8efc4840861
======
mindcrime
That was surprisingly insightful. Worth a read, IMO.

